# Saviola



## saviola (22 Mai 2008)

Will mal kurz Hallo sagen.Kenn hier nur Messias sonnst noch keinen.
Bin halt hauptsächlich am Cappen.Hier sind ja schon viele Caps von mir vorhanden,von anderen Usern gepostet.Da wisst ihr ja,was mann von mir erwarten kann.

wünsche noch einen schönen Abend.


----------



## maierchen (22 Mai 2008)

Ja dann freuen wir uns mal auf mehr!
Herzlich willkommen und nen großen haufen Spaß!


----------



## mjw (22 Mai 2008)

Hallo Saviola,
herzlich Willkommen an "Board", jetzt "kennst" du noch einen ....
.... lass es dir bei uns gut gehen und hab ein wenig Spass.
Ach ja, auf deine Caps freuen wir uns bestimmt.

Also nochmals - Willkommen - geniess die Zeit bei "uns".

Gruß mjw


----------



## Tokko (22 Mai 2008)

Hey saviola,

Herzlich Willkommen und viel Spaß bei uns.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Gerdil (23 Mai 2008)

Hey,

You are welcome !  :thumbup:

Greetings Gerd


----------



## Katzun (23 Mai 2008)

herzlich willkommen saviola,

ich finde deine caps schon immer klasse, schön das du uns gefunden hast:thumbup:


----------



## Muli (23 Mai 2008)

Auch ich freue mich über einen Capper mehr an Board!

Viel Spaß beim Posten und mit den netten Leuten hier an Board 


Liebe Grüße, Muli


----------



## mark lutz (23 Mai 2008)

herzlich willkommen hier und viel spass beim posten


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (24 Mai 2008)

Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum! :thumbup:

Den Namen kenne ich, habe ich schon öfters gelesen! 

Liebe Grüße!
Tobi


----------



## Spezi30 (24 Mai 2008)

huhu savi! Kennste mich noch!? ;-)


----------



## saviola (24 Mai 2008)

Na klar,kenn ich dich noch.Hast dich in letzter Zeit ziehmlich rar gemacht.
Am Ende trifft man sich doch immer wieder.


----------



## Spezi30 (24 Mai 2008)

saviola schrieb:


> Na klar,kenn ich dich noch.Hast dich in letzter Zeit ziehmlich rar gemacht.
> Am Ende trifft man sich doch immer wieder.



mache jetzt Internetradio und hänge viel bei meiner besten Freundin herum. Aber schön, zu hören, dass man vermisst wird. ;-) :thx:


----------

